
Apple’s Predatory Free Trial - sricola
https://twitter.com/sricola/status/1192400853920911365
======
Discombulator
This might be various things, but “predatory” is not the right term for not
allowing the user to benefit from a free promotion when he or she does not
want to continue it. They even make clear exactly what will happen, no dark UI
pattern involved.

I agree that this is a step back for Apple, we should keep the outrage for
things that merit it.

~~~
jjtheblunt
Well said.

------
glofish
I don't get it.

One seems to be a free trial, the other a paid service. Is the complaint that
if you cancel your _free_ trial it ends right away instead of running for a
year?

They are _canceling_ the trial - the user wants it to end!

~~~
SanchoPanda
The issue here is that Apple has given away an item in the hopes of getting
you to subscribe later, but is relying on users making a mistake or forgetting
to cancel as opposed to choosing to subscribe. The wording is a bit strong as
well, but that's not such a big deal. I would absolutely call this a dark
pattern.

~~~
glofish
I will disagree here, a dark pattern is a design that tricks you into doing
something you did not want to do.

You have no evidence to support that most users would not prefer the current
arrangement where they don't have to come back and resubscribe upon
expiration.

Staying subscribed is most likely the most desired outcome for most users.
Hardly a dark pattern just because someone wanted to maximize their free time.

Note what the complaint is, that they lose access to the free product ... kind
of ridiculous the more you think about it....

------
Operyl
Ok .. but the user cancelled the free trial. Even then, if they didn’t, about
a month before the trial ends Apple sends an email (for any subscription, even
yearly non-trial renewals). Afterwards, about a week before, they send another
reminder. The reality is they’re extremely up front with it all, so perhaps we
should put away the pitchforks for once Twitter :).

~~~
londons_explore
They're only upfront about it because chargebacks are expensive...

~~~
Operyl
By that logic, people don’t commit murder or steal because prison is
undesirable. I’d like to think that there’s other motives than just 50 bucks
for chargebacks (which, as far as I know, can be negotiated with payment
providers anyway..)

------
wodenokoto
I always thought it was generous when you were allowed to schedule your
cancellation of a free trial.

The choice Apple presents a user of a free trial is not predatory, it's just
not "very generous". A 1 year trial, though is super generous, even if you
can't schedule the cancelation.

------
nvrspyx
I’m late to this, but the real point that should be made is that Apple does
not allow this functionality for any developer on the App Store, just
themselves. Developers have to respect the free trial period even if the user
cancels, but not Apple.

As much as I enjoy Apple products, it’s very clear this is just another
example of the privilege they provide themselves compared to third-parties. It
doesn’t affect me since I’m not subscribing to any of Apple’s service
offerings despite using all Apple products, thus it doesn’t bother me either,
but I can see why some might be.

------
TrinaryWorksToo
I can try something without an expectation to purchase it. Have you ever tried
a sample at a grocery store knowing you won't buy the item, but perhaps down
the line you will? That's possible for Apple users too. They were promised a
one year trial, not conditional on a purchase.

------
goatinaboat
A free trial is intended for you to decide whether or not to subscribe. If you
already know you won’t, it’s not a trial, it’s just free, and arguably signing
up like that is not acting in good faith.

~~~
m0dest
Exactly. If you’re telling them that you’ve already made a decision not to
convert to a paid user, then your trial evaluation is already complete. If
you’d like to string them along until the last minute, that’s your
prerogative, but don’t expect them to make it easy for you.

That being said, this “1 year free trial” of Apple TV+ is fairly ludicrous.
It’s more like a public beta because they know that the service doesn’t yet
have enough content to justify its cost, and the promo users are helping them
create the perception of a popular service.

------
thefujin
How does trial cancelling interface look for other apps? The one from the
twitter post looks like cancelling of the paid subscription

------
bb101
I just set a reminder for +1 year minus 2 days in my calendar and live happily
knowing I'll be notified when the time is right.

~~~
netsharc
Yeah, I wanted to comment "Hey Siri, remind me to cancel Apple TV plus on
October 31st, 2020".

I wonder when they'll turn Siri to an agent trying to upsell/keep you. Fast
forward to the above date:

"This is your reminder to cancel Apple TV plus. But you'll be missing Season 2
of The Morning Show, airing in 4 days. I can offer you a subscription for half
price, do we have a deal?"

------
whalesalad
This is not predatory or a dark pattern.

